# Looking for deckhand job for this Spring



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I know it's a little early, but I'm gonna go ahead and put some feelers out there. If any captains, or any you know about need a deckhand for next Spring, I would like a shot at the job. Preferably in OB or Dauphin Island, but could probably do Pcola as well. I will be graduating in May with a degree in Marine Biology, so I only have one class next semester. I will be free Sunday, Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and Saturday. I am a responible young adult with a good head on my shoulders, and will treat the captain and customers with the utmost respect, I have deckhand experience and references if needed. I know it's better to get my name out there by going to the docks, and I plan on it, just figured I would see if anyone here had any leads of captains needing new deckhands.

Thanks in advance, Jonathan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

